# Long 510 final drive and power steering issue



## brianc613 (Oct 18, 2020)

I have a 1980's long 510. The brakes are worn out and out of adjustment and need replaced. How heavy are the final drives? 

Also the power steering fluid is leaking into the oil pan. Im Guessing that a seal in the power steering pump went bad since its gear driven off the timing gear. Are they rebuildable or should I just look for a replacement? The one on my tractor is the one with the screw in fittings not the "2 bolt flange"


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Brian, welcome to the forum.

The final drives are heavy. You will need to hold it with an engine hoist or overhead lift system. 

Your PS pump shaft seal is apparently leaking. Go just deep enough into the pump to replace the shaft seal. "Feel" the bearing to ensure there is no play in it. If you must go deeper into the pump, make sure that you put it back together exactly as it was originally.


----------



## brianc613 (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks BigT I figured they were heavy. Just didn't wanna hook the old cherry picker on one and find out if made a huge mistake.. lol

Sounds good in the PS pump. Now just gotta source some seals..


----------

